# Fluoride Water Fitler Product



## FermenterZym (Apr 11, 2011)

*Fluoride Water Filter Product*

Hello,
I'm searching for a water filter than can remove fluoride, chlorine, bacteria, heavy metals, and if possible, toxic chemicals. I would prefer a stand-alone unit because I am living in an apartment and will be moving soon so I don't feel like dealing with installation, but if the best unit needs to be installed, I'll definitely consider it.

I have been looking at Berkey gravity filters and am thinking of buying the Big Berkey or Royal Berkey with two fluoride filters. If you have any experience with these filters or any others, please let me know.

Thanks,
Zym.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

:threadbump:

I would love to hear about this also. I'd be satisfied with a recommendation of an in-line filter that can actually REMOVE chlorine, rather than just "chlorine taste," which is what mine does. Sure, the water TASTES better, but it still gives me heartburn. :gaah:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Fluoride is a good thing and not a bad thing.

The Straight Dope: Is fluoride in water a good thing or a danger?

Although fluoride's contribution to healthy teeth had been suspected earlier, the guy chiefly responsible for getting people to focus on the usefulness of having it in drinking water is Dr. Frederick McKay, who in 1909 began investigating a tooth discoloration so common among residents of Colorado Springs that it was known as "Colorado brown stain." After peering into the mouths of nearly 3,000 kids in the area and finding that 87 percent had stained teeth, McKay and colleagues went on to establish that (a) such teeth were unusually resistant to serious cavities and (b) the cause of both phenomena was the naturally high fluoride level in the local water supply. After further research showed that one part per million of fluoride in drinking water reduced tooth decay with minimal risk of stained teeth, Grand Rapids, Michigan, became the first city to artificially fluoridate its water in 1945. Thousands of other municipalities have done so since.

For years antifluoridationists were mainly paranoids who thought it was all a Bolshevik plot. Today they're still paranoid, but they've polished up their arguments. A sample:

1. Fluoride is industrial/mining waste. Fluorosilicic acid, a common fluoridating agent, is a by-product of phosphate fertilizer production, and phosphates are mined, so technically I guess you could say fluoride is mining waste. Big deal. Lots of useful commodities are made as a by-product of other processes, such as gypsum from burning coal and molasses from sugar refining. The suggestion that fertilizer tycoons have suckered the country into fluoridating drinking water to simplify disposal of their toxic waste is, to be gentle, a reach.

2. Fluoride can be poisonous. Yup. In 1993 dozens of Mississippi residents were sickened by tap water with fluoride levels as much as 200 times the recommended amount; the year before, an accident at an Alaskan water treatment plant resulted in one death due to fluoride poisoning. A toddler who scarfs a tube of fluoridated toothpaste risks acute fluoride toxicity, symptoms of which include the aforementioned stomach upset or worse. True, these are overdoses and thus preventable with reasonable care, but you'll also find claims that long-term exposure to lesser amounts of fluoride can lead to skeletal and kidney damage, learning disabilities and brain disorders, thyroid problems, allergies, and birth defects including Down syndrome. Notwithstanding the occasional disturbing finding, support for these contentions is weak, although the CDC did issue a statement that one study showed a potential increase in osteosarcoma, a rare bone cancer, in young males who drink fluoridated water.

3. Fluoridation has been (literally) shoved down the throat of the American public. This one's the toughest to refute. The dirty little secret among water fluoridation advocates is that while tooth decay has declined dramatically in places that fluoridate their water, it's dropped equally fast in places that don't. There's some debate about why, but surely in large part it's because people who don't get fluoride out of the tap are getting it from other sources, including not just fluoridated toothpaste but, in countries such as Germany and France, fluoridated table salt. If Sylvie or Fritz worries that fluoride will make their hair fall out, they can buy nonfluoridated products. Americans drinking fluoridated water don't have that option. Water fluoridation advocates say never mind the philosophy, we've got a system that works, don't fix it if it ain't broke, etc. Fine, but it's odd to have Europeans advocating choice while here in the land of liberty we know what's good for you, so shut up and drink.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

BillS said:


> Fluoride is a good thing and not a bad thing.


That's all well and good, but what about chlorine? I know the water needs to be treated, but I don't want to drink what amounts to diluted pool water.

So, I repeat my query - where can I find a good in-line water filter that will actually REMOVE the CHLORINE from my drinking water?

We used to have one, but can't remember the name and can't find it at the stores any more.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont know how long you have to leave it but chlorine will eventually come out of water automagically. If all you are worried about is chlorine then you could put your water in a pitcher in the fridge before use. I bet it mostly all comes out -- I think!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> Fluoride is a good thing and not a bad thing.
> 
> The Straight Dope: Is fluoride in water a good thing or a danger?
> 
> ...


I just read an article that said putting Flouride in water to prevent tooth decay is like eating Neosporin to prevent an infection for a cut.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's a lot of ignorance out there. That's why you have to do your own research like I just did.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I dont know how long you have to leave it but chlorine will eventually come out of water automagically. If all you are worried about is chlorine then you could put your water in a pitcher in the fridge before use. I bet it mostly all comes out -- I think!


My problem is that I don't always have room in the fridge for a pitcher of anything, and if I only had more counter space I could set up my Berkey and just use that water.

But then, my ice cubes will still taste like chlorine (I think freezing concentrates it). I guess I'll have to go "European" and stop drinking iced drinks.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I dont know how long you have to leave it but chlorine will eventually come out of water automagically. If all you are worried about is chlorine then you could put your water in a pitcher in the fridge before use. I bet it mostly all comes out -- I think!


"automagically" :2thumb::melikey::2thumb:


----------



## iibulldoggy22 (Jan 16, 2012)

Try a Big Berkey or British Imperial Water Filter, they remove just about everything harmful. We've used the British Imperial for almost a decade. These filters require no electricity, you just pour water in the top and pure water drips into the bottom.


----------



## rcsaxby (Jan 21, 2012)

I know reverse osmosis takes out the fluoride. My in-laws have one of these filters under their sink and it doesn't take up much space. It would work for an apartment. If your concerned about fluoride that's a good route to go.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

BillS said:


> There's a lot of ignorance out there. That's why you have to do your own research like I just did.


Yep..One article has me convinced..

Check the MSDS sheet http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927595

Hey BillS check this out..


----------



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, in your opinion what is the best water filter to choose? I too am looking at the Berkey filters and want to know which commercial brand would be the best choice for an individual.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

RevWC said:


> Yep..One article has me convinced..
> 
> Check the MSDS sheet http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927595
> 
> ...


----------

